# Pirate Party Themed Music



## berkisho

My 7 year old is having a pirate birthday party...

I am looking for pirate themed music (not sound effects); I already have the Disney Pirates of the Carribean ride sound track...anyone have anything else?


----------



## Evil Bob

Try Captain Boggs and Salty. I'm using several of their songs in my pirate haunt.


----------



## berkisho

evilbob said:


> Try Captain Boggs and Salty. I'm using several of their songs in my pirate haunt.


Which album(s) do you recommend?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Here's my short list... (look up on itunes, some artists unknown)

Pirates of the Black Tide

* my favorite- A Pirates Life is Peaceful (til someone cuts you up)- Pirate Jenny

Spooky Scary Skeletons (not exactly Pirates, but goes with the theme)

The Pirate I was Meant to Be

Professional Pirate, Cabin Fever, Shiver Me Timbers (Muppet Treasure Island)

You are a Pirate (Lazytown)

Pirate says ARR (Backyardigans)

A Pirate Song -Ray Stevens

Billy Bones- Skip Henderson

I'll add more as I think of 'em!


----------



## Evil Bob

berkisho said:


> Which album(s) do you recommend?


I downloaded the songs separately, but the ones I'm using are:

Pieces of Eight
Part of Your World
Scurvy! (this is also my ringtone)
Pull away Home
Weigh Anchor


----------



## Rich B

Your 7 yr old son may especially like a song called "the worst pirate" by an irish band called Ceann, the twist is the singer is berating someone for being the worst pirate in the world, because she's a girl YouTube - The Worst Pirate.


----------



## Rich B

berkisho said:


> My 7 year old is having a pirate birthday party...
> 
> I am looking for pirate themed music (not sound effects); I already have the Disney Pirates of the Carribean ride sound track...anyone have anything else?




Amazon.com: Pirates of the Caribbean: Swashbuckling Sea Songs: Various Artists: Music

Disney's Pirates Of The Caribbean Swashbuckling Adventures CD (saw it at Party City today in the pirate party section


----------



## mryantaylor

Track #11 on my CD "Thirteen for Halloween" is called "The Ghost Ship" and is loosely based on the situation from Pirates of the Caribean.

Also, Eric Herman has a great pirate track on his album, "Monkey Business"


----------



## toddsdarlin

These are awesome! My halloween theme this year is pirates and these are perfrect! Thank you 

Here is one... My Jolly Sailor Bold


----------



## mikieofthedead

Hey there - check out the cd "Rogues Gallery Pirate Ballads" compilation of folk artists doing pirate ballads really puts you in pirate mood (the language is pretty bad in some songs though). Also check out Mad Caddies -Wierd Beard (kids will love it)


----------



## repo_man




----------



## toddsdarlin

Will definitely use some of those from the Rogues Gallery, thank you!


----------



## star_girl_mag

Here's two songs I LOVE that you may not have heard yet. Not sure of their appropriateness for what you're doing but...





































The "Pirates Who Don't Do Anything" was actually from a kids show and there is a version of it that is less rock. I am really surprised no one suggested it yet. Good luck!


----------



## Annea

What about sea shanties "blow the man down", "drunken sailor" and "Santie Ana" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPIcwFKrTus


----------



## Drayvan

Nox Arcana also has a whole album dedicated to the high seas. 
Here is a sample 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_Jk4oIWW9s&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## ROCKNRUDE

I was going to totally recommend Alestorm & Swashbuckle, but then I saw that it's for a seven year old's party. What about the music for Disney Junior's Jake and the Neverland Pirates? Sharky & Bones are hilarious!


----------

